# Atmos/DTS-X with MiniDSP DDRC-88A processor question



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the MiniDSP DDRC-88A processor, and they just came out with a software upgrade for it that will enable me to eliminate my Xilica crossover. This is nice, but brings up some questions.

A little background:
I have a bi-amp setup for my front 3 channels which entails my signal going balanced from my CXA-5100 preamp in analog to my DDRC-88a processor which then converts it to digital to do the processing. It then converts it back to balanced analog to go to the Xilica crossover. The Xilica crossover converts it back to digital, and then when it is done it goes back to balanced audio, and on to the amps. I now have 2 DDRC-88A processors as I intended to just use 4 channels of it for Atmos. MiniDSP has now come out with a download that when purchased which will give the DDRC-88A crossover functions, including bass management. If I buy the update, and bi-amp my front 3 channels with the DDRC-88A... I can eliminate one D to A conversion. This I think would be better, plus I can sell another piece of equipment. 

Question:
If I use the 1st DDRC-88A for my crossover, and subs, all of my Atmos, and Surround channels will have to be on the 2nd box. Is it OK to have the Atmos, and surround channels on the same DDRC-88A or would they need to be on separate boxes due to the Atmos channels being ceiling mounted, and the surrounds being wall mounted? I ask this because I recall reading somewhere that the angles are different angles with ceiling vs wall mounted. Since the DDRC-88A doesn't know that some of the speakers are ceiling mounted, and some are surrounds...is this a problem?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I have the MiniDSP DDRC-88A processor, and they just came out with a software upgrade for it that will enable me to eliminate my Xilica crossover. This is nice, but brings up some questions.
> 
> A little background:
> I have a bi-amp setup for my front 3 channels which entails my signal going balanced from my CXA-5100 preamp in analog to my DDRC-88a processor which then converts it to digital to do the processing. It then converts it back to balanced analog to go to the Xilica crossover. The Xilica crossover converts it back to digital, and then when it is done it goes back to balanced audio, and on to the amps. I now have 2 DDRC-88A processors as I intended to just use 4 channels of it for Atmos. MiniDSP has now come out with a download that purchase which will give the DDRC-88A crossover functions, including bass management. If I buy the update, and bi-amp my front 3 channels with the DDRC-88A... I can eliminate one D to A conversion. This I think would be better, plus I can sell another piece of equipment.
> ...


Yes, it is OK to have the Atmos and surrounds on the same DDRC-88A. You are correct, the DDRC's processing knows nothing of those angles or mounts or surrounds, so it will work fine.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Yes, it is OK to have the Atmos and surrounds on the same DDRC-88A. You are correct, the DDRC's processing knows nothing of those angles or mounts or surrounds, so it will work fine.


Thanks for the info...it looks like i can sell the Xilica then, and recover some of my expenses on my setup as the update is under $100.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FWIW, one of the DDRC-88BM units is on the way for me to do a review on this month, at least I hope I can still get it done this month. A lot of people seem to be interested in its mix of capability.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> FWIW, one of the DDRC-88BM units is on the way for me to do a review on this month, at least I hope I can still get it done this month. A lot of people seem to be interested in its mix of capability.


I purchased the upgrade. I just need to pull the unit out of the rack, and then open it up to do the upgrade. Once I get one done, I will see how it works, and maybe I will do the 2nd one too...since it costs nothing extra.

I am anxious to see what you think of it. :T :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have it licensed now. Setup for crossovers was a breeze.

A few questions... 

I have my crossover setup on the 88M. Input 1 going to the bass bin, and horn output to 1, and 2. Input 2 is blank. Input 3 is for the sub. Input 4 is for the bass bin, and horn output to 4, and 5. Input 5 is blank. Input 6 is for the bass bin, and horn output to 6, and 7 outputs.


Here is the Mixing page I have setup so far. I have it set to correspond to the crossover settings.


Here is the Routing page. Not sure what I should do here should it be the same as the mixing page?


LFE Management page. Since I am using my box for the front 3 channels and sub only... What do i do here (my surrounds, and Atmos will be on a 2nd **A box)?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Everything appears as it should. One question, were you planning to have bass management include the surrounds and Atmos units? If so, it will need to be combined with the bass management in the L-C-R box so it can get to the subs, too.

One way to do it that appears to work is to use the two inputs that you typically find on a subwoofer these days as mix inputs and, using appropriate Y cables (completely "safe" in audio terms at subwoofer frequencies), adapters, etc., run each of the two subwoofer signals to both of the subwoofers and mix together there. It works just fine in my system.

Or you can run the subwoofer out from the second box into a spare input on the L-C-R box and combine the BM there, but watch out for double-filtering of the BM crossover ("watch out" meaning..... I'm not sure what:wink2.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Everything appears as it should. One question, were you planning to have bass management include the surrounds and Atmos units? If so, it will need to be combined with the bass management in the L-C-R box so it can get to the subs, too.
> 
> One way to do it that appears to work is to use the two inputs that you typically find on a subwoofer these days as mix inputs and, using appropriate Y cables (completely "safe" in audio terms at subwoofer frequencies), adapters, etc., run each of the two subwoofer signals to both of the subwoofers and mix together there. It works just fine in my system.
> 
> Or you can run the subwoofer out from the second box into a spare input on the L-C-R box and combine the BM there, but watch out for double-filtering of the BM crossover ("watch out" meaning..... I'm not sure what:wink2.


Thanks, Does the routing look right? I am not sure if it should be the same as the mixing or maybe turned off. I def want the subs to be available for all channels. I am being told by some, that I should let the Yamaha do the bass management, and just use the 88M for my HP on the subs. The Yamaha doesn't offer the option for a 10Hz HP, and also doesn't offer a 50Hz crossover so I am stuck with a 40Hz, or 60Hz if I go that route.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I can think of no reason why the Yamaha would handle the BM better than the miniDSP units, which offer infinite flexibility. Combining the two BM signals at the sub might seem unsophisticated, but it works beautifully.

No need to change mixing or routing that I can see.

Running the second unit's BM signal into the first to combine them there requires a little more thought but should work, too. There will be slight additional delay to compensate for. LF-only signal will not suffer from extra conversions/processing (a separate topic for discussion altogether). I THINK (still trying to get it visualized fully) it would work to not run a LP filter for the BM coming out of the surround/ATMOS unit, then run that into an input on the main DL unit to combine BM there and run the LP filtering there. That way you are not trying to double-filter that LP slope, which could get messy.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> I can think of no reason why the Yamaha would handle the BM better than the miniDSP units, which offer infinite flexibility. Combining the two BM signals at the sub might seem unsophisticated, but it works beautifully.
> 
> No need to change mixing or routing that I can see.
> 
> Running the second unit's BM signal into the first to combine them there requires a little more thought but should work, too. There will be slight additional delay to compensate for. LF-only signal will not suffer from extra conversions/processing (a separate topic for discussion altogether). I THINK (still trying to get it visualized fully) it would work to not run a LP filter for the BM coming out of the surround/ATMOS unit, then run that into an input on the main DL unit to combine BM there and run the LP filtering there. That way you are not trying to double-filter that LP slope, which could get messy.


The routing is the default setting, and is the way the mixing default was too...I only modded the mixing one for my 2 way setup. If the routing is left the way it is...wouldn't it be sending a full bandwidth signal to each output? One thing I don't know is if the routing is before the mixing or after. I don't want to sound paranoid... I justwant to be very careful so I don't accidentally send a bass signal to my horns.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The only "error" I see is that you have channel 6 - SR - going to R main, and it looks like it should be channel 7 - R - going to R main.

Best way to test is start with very low level pink or white noise and hear what is coming out of each driver, make sure nothing is mis-wired before applying real signal at higher levels.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got the first one all wired up, and it is really simple to do the crossover compared to the Xilica unit. I am awaiting the activation for the 88M upgrade now on the 2nd unit. I was told it wasn't needed as the delay would be minimal, but I figured why not since it is no more money, and does allow me to change the delays for each channel?

I will post up screen pics of the correct way for bi-amping a setup with the DDRC-88M after I get the 2nd unit activated.


----------

